# Rest help



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

I have limited experience but I can get the thread going for you. I have had a wisker bisket for a year and I was fine with it until my fletchings started getting worn and torn. So I wanted to go with a drop away that had full containment.

The best reviews are on QAD Ultra Pro HD. You can find them around $100-115 here and on ebay. I wanted to steal one and I couldn't. I just purchased an Apache drop away full contain. It has geat reviews here, at Cabelas, and Bass Pro. It retails for $59.99 but your can find them around $50.00 TYD on this site give or take a few. I haven't received mine yet but when I do I will let you know what my experience is. I don't think I will go back to a WB or Hostage anytime soon.


----------



## blueacehunter (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank ya sir i am trying to stay at or below the $60 range


----------



## Palegabe (Jul 25, 2009)

blueacehunter said:


> Thank ya sir i am trying to stay at or below the $60 range


I think for the money the Apache is your best bet.


----------



## blueacehunter (Aug 9, 2010)

anyone have any experence with th enap 360 canpture rest?


----------



## deermeadows (Aug 19, 2008)

a whisker biscuit would be perfect for you. its around 50 bucks, but to prevent fletching damage you need blazer vanes instead of normal fletchings


----------



## blueacehunter (Aug 9, 2010)

i shoot blazers but i have heard of wb's tearing those off idk if it was from lack of maintance or what but it builds hesitation


----------

